# Looking for a Hog lease...Baldwin, Hancock, Washington area



## Jranger (Oct 24, 2016)

I have a lease for deer hunting. I'm looking for a place to hunt bacon in the off season. I prefer to find land close to Milledgeville if possible.


----------



## Jranger (Feb 13, 2017)

Bump....


----------

